# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Comparison Between Timothy Findley's Robert Ross and Shakespeare's Hamlet

## SoniaSonia

Hey everyone,
I’m just wondering, what do you think are some key characteristics and traits that link Shakespeare’s Hamlet with Timothy Findley’s Robert Ross? (from The Wars) I mean I guess both are in search for their own identity, but I think they each have to deal with specific flaws in their own personalities in order to gain insight to their true selves. What are some examples from both works that I can draw on to connect the two? Thanks for your help.

----------

